# Wild discus eating dryer lint ;>



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, not REALLY dryer lint, freeze dried blackworms!






No - I don't normally feed this much, but I'm going to do a big clean tonight so they got overfed BIGTIME!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, those are great looking fish. Why are you feeding fish poop? 
You need some Festivums in there!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Man, those are great looking fish. Why are you feeding fish poop?
> You need some Festivums in there!


Don't you mean a zebra knifefish 
The festivum is in with the angels. He cowers in the back behind a piece of driftwood - terrified of Fluffy  It's pretty sad actually. When he first went in the tank, he tried to bully the blue angels. Yeah, well that wasn't very wise. They put him in his place right quick! Then Fluffy plowed into him one too many times so now he just hides and quivers at the back of the tank. See what happens to bullies


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You need more than one! And I know where you can get at least 12 more.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

As always, looking great!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> As always, looking great!


Thanks, Alex


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe those wilds are more aggressive eaters than your Bleeding Heart tetras

Hey, would you like a potentially diseased wild discus that was poorly shipped to me by Dale Jordan the rip off artist? You can come get it this weekend and I'll even triple bag it for you


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I can't believe those wilds are more aggressive eaters than your Bleeding Heart tetras


I believe it. The wilds I got from Shelley are chasing all the rummies, cories and black neons away from the LBW. Mind you that's not dryer lint.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I can't believe those wilds are more aggressive eaters than your Bleeding Heart tetras
> 
> Hey, would you like a potentially diseased wild discus that was poorly shipped to me by Dale Jordan the rip off artist? You can come get it this weekend and I'll even triple bag it for you


After seeing first hand the decimation you experienced with your tank after you added those fish we got from Dale - I'll have to pass, thanks. What was your actual final death count? 15? 20? And I'm still not 100% convinced your tank has completely settled down.

Of the 5 I got from Dale, only 2 are alive.

No, I'm sorry. If I'm going to pay big $$ for my wilds, I'd kind of like them to live longer than 3 months and not kill off 2/3 of my stock


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Shelley those are some wild looking Wilds!!!! Love their colour.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Hey Shelley those are some wild looking Wilds!!!! Love their colour.


Thanks, Rod. Did you ever pick up your freeze dried blackworms from April? I left a bag there for you


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Rod. Did you ever pick up your freeze dried blackworms from April? I left a bag there for you


Ok thanks Shelley. I may convert my planted tank into a wild discus one. I know mixing wild and domestic isn't supposed to be a good idea. I'm not seeing much growth in the baby wild Dale Jordan ones. I was hoping they would be big now but they've grown slightly. The colouration on those wild ones of yours is amazing, inspiring me to get some!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> After seeing first hand the decimation you experienced with your tank after you added those fish we got from Dale - I'll have to pass, thanks. What was your actual final death count? 15? 20? And I'm still not 100% convinced your tank has completely settled down.
> 
> Of the 5 I got from Dale, only 2 are alive.
> 
> No, I'm sorry. If I'm going to pay big $$ for my wilds, I'd kind of like them to live longer than 3 months and not kill off 2/3 of my stock


DALE JORDAN IS A FRAUD . He didn't ship in accordance with his shipping policy and while 2 fish died as a result of his shipping mistake(which he promptly blamed on Spencer Jack), he has refused to resend fish. 2 expensive discus died as a result of leaking bags and he has only offered to replace one and then only if and when someone in Vancouver orders from him so he can piggy back the shipping. I hate people who rip others off and DALE JORDAN RIPPED ME OFF  I'll create another thread to provide details but I would recommend that people don't order anything from him.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hungry Hungry Hippos !(old game i played when i was younger) thats what these guys remind me of ! Looking real good Shelley , a happy and vibrant bunch!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Hungry Hungry Hippos !(old game i played when i was younger) thats what these guys remind me of ! Looking real good Shelley , a happy and vibrant bunch!


Thanks, Luke! Yup, they're my babies alright  And I used to LOVE Hungry Hungry Hippos


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, you're right Shelley. Now that they're out full time, I decided to give them a good helping of dryer lint and lo and behold, they were trying to jump out of the water for them. They loved it. I might have to get in on your next order. More convenient than LBW, although I'll still feed that on occasion.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Dang, you're right Shelley. Now that they're out full time, I decided to give them a good helping of dryer lint and lo and behold, they were trying to jump out of the water for them. They loved it. I might have to get in on your next order. More convenient than LBW, although I'll still feed that on occasion.


Ah HA!!!!!! The FDBW are great, aren't they.....
So how do we convert Joe  

By the way - don't know if you caught the thread, but Al (brewmaster15) on Simply is having a "contest" for 50 grams of FDBW including free shipping. He's asked for feedback from people who feed FDBW. Contest on 'til the end of February


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Ah HA!!!!!! The FDBW are great, aren't they.....
> So how do we convert Joe
> 
> By the way - don't know if you caught the thread, but Al (brewmaster15) on Simply is having a "contest" for 50 grams of FDBW including free shipping. He's asked for feedback from people who feed FDBW. Contest on 'til the end of February


I'm trying and the fish aren't eating....some discus are just classier than others


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Ah HA!!!!!! The FDBW are great, aren't they.....
> So how do we convert Joe
> 
> By the way - don't know if you caught the thread, but Al (brewmaster15) on Simply is having a "contest" for 50 grams of FDBW including free shipping. He's asked for feedback from people who feed FDBW. Contest on 'til the end of February


I did, but forgot about it. I'll hav to dig it up and enter. Free stuff brings out the Chinese in me. 



josephl said:


> I'm trying and the fish aren't eating....some discus are just classier than others


You mean I got some of those low class discus? Shelley, I want my money back!


----------



## Melad360 (Feb 3, 2011)

wow beautiful fish!! i have discus also in Waterloo On but mine are all hybrids. i would like to turn my modified dutch into a wild discus tank some day or get another tank. Joe, im sorry about your experience from Dale. i was actually going to order a tonne discus from him....... guess not anymore.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Melad360 said:


> wow beautiful fish!! i have discus also in Waterloo On but mine are all hybrids. i would like to turn my modified dutch into a wild discus tank some day or get another tank. Joe, im sorry about your experience from Dale. i was actually going to order a tonne discus from him....... guess not anymore.


Would love to see pictures of your hybrids


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I did, but forgot about it. I'll hav to dig it up and enter. Free stuff brings out the Chinese in me.
> 
> You mean I got some of those low class discus? Shelley, I want my money back!


Must bring out the Chinese in me too, then - I've already posted a video 

Actually, I think he meant that our WILDS were the class acts compared to his lowly pretty designer discus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Melad360 said:


> wow beautiful fish!! i have discus also in Waterloo On but mine are all hybrids. i would like to turn my modified dutch into a wild discus tank some day or get another tank. Joe, im sorry about your experience from Dale. i was actually going to order a tonne discus from him....... guess not anymore.


The modified Dutch tank must be beautiful, would love to see a pic or two.

I love both designer and wild discus. In my case, I have mostly domestic discus because the trade of with being allowed to have a 240 gallon tank was that the colors of the fish needed to fit into the house decor 

I would not recommend buying any discus from Dale for obvious reasons but you should be able to get beautiful wilds from Charles(Canadian Aquatics) and April and failing that...a flight to see Snookin in Florida is a lot shorter for you than for us


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Must bring out the Chinese in me too, then - I've already posted a video
> 
> Actually, I think he meant that our WILDS were the class acts compared to his lowly pretty designer discus


My pretty designer discus were carefully for sale and are the cream of the crop sold at premium prices by reputable dealers.

Your wilds were the not so smart ones that got captured from their natural habitat and are willing to eat dryer lint

...enough said 

All kidding of course


----------

